

Feathercoin’s Peter Bushnell: There’s room for more crypto-currencies - aaron695
http://www.coindesk.com/feathercoin-founder-peter-bushnell-talks-about-cryptocurrency-challenges/

======
al1x
The article really doesn't do a good job of answering why was it developed.
Why do we _need_ feathercoin? It's a litecoin fork. What improvements does it
offer? "4x more coins"? Ok, but how does that add value? I'm all for
innovation, but feathercoin doesn't seem to be doing it.

~~~
aaron695
Dunno.

From a Crypto-Anarchy sort of perspective I would have thought diversity, even
if it's Malibu Stacy with a new hat. The more systems the better.

Entropy I would have though is the enemy of control.

But could it weaken litecoin? Not sure. Could it allow more hedging and a
stronger market, intuitively I would have though so.

